# The War of Dakka



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

WarBoss Grog and Commander Farsight where fighting over the Northern Enclaves. Grog pulled a retreat tactic(unheard of in Ork Kultur) and was able to fall back and set up a ambush, trapping the Tau on both sides. Other then whats in the Ork Codex is there more information on this battle or more informtation on the War of Dakka?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't believe so, it's a new piece of fluff. The tau were not about when the third ed ork codex was written and there is nothing about it in either the third of forth ed tau dex's


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

i doubt there is more information you could look in the Tau codex to see if any mention of it there but since it is a new addition probably not. This can be good as you can make up your own fluff about it and what happened.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Waaagh_Bong said:


> Grog pulled a retreat tactic(unheard of in Ork Kultur) and was able to fall back and set up a ambush, trapping the Tau on both sides. ?


Why is that unheard of? I've read of several engagements with Orks where they fell back - but it wasn't really a retreat, it was more a redeployment to prepare for another charge.

Bold and stupid are not the same thing.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Turkeyspit said:


> Why is that unheard of? I've read of several engagements with Orks where they fell back - but it wasn't really a retreat, it was more a redeployment to prepare for another charge.
> 
> Bold and stupid are not the same thing.


its not common for an ork to pull back from being stuck in, its kill or die. The Ork Codex states that it was a retreat tactic of his front line. All of this is in the Ork Codex.im not trying to be a dick with the short post. 

@morfangdakka, i have been thinking about it most of the day lol


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Although you may be correct, Orks do pull back on certain occasions. An exerpt from the Codex:

"Orkses never lose a battle. If we win, we win, if we die, we die fightin so it don't count. If we runs for it we don't die neither, cos we can come back for annuver go, see!"


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> ^ Although you may be correct, Orks do pull back on certain occasions. An exerpt from the Codex:
> 
> "Orkses never lose a battle. If we win, we win, if we die, we die fightin so it don't count. If we runs for it we don't die neither, cos we can come back for annuver go, see!"


you have me on that one DestroyerHive.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

This is largely unrelated to the topic, but I suspect there have been many, many War of Dakka's. Orks just never bother to write 'em down >.>


----------

